# Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

T.D. Burchell, "Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies" 

Link1: http://rapidshare.de/files/16990285/TDBurchell.rar.html


Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

File size: 9398762 bytes

Elsevier Science | ISBN 0080426832 | 1999 Year | PDF | 8,96 Mb | 558 Pages​


----------

